# Convertible Router Table???



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi, friend of mine was telling me that he had heard about a company that made a router table that could be used either as a standard or horizontal table. The way we understood it was that the section of table that the router was mounted to could be swung up 90 degrees, putting the router in a horizontal position and used that way. He couldn't remember the name of the company but thought it was located in Missouri.
Anybody have any information on such an animal?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That would be interesting to see, I am sure if it is not been done yet it will be. Post a couple pics for us to check out.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hi John,

No I am not aware of such a beast. I have seen vertical table jigs that accept the standard router plate so a mounted router could be quickly moved between tables, but nothing like what you speak of. I would be interested in seeing one though.


----------



## kweinert (Jun 29, 2009)

sawmillcreek.org / showthread.php?t=24267

Since I'm a new guy I can't post URLs yet, so you'll have to assemble that one yourself, but it's a thread on the sawmillcreek forum that talks about this subject. There's discussion of pros and cons and a mention of a couple of commercial ones and a link to a homemade table.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi... finally remembered the name of the company, sort of. I think it was R B Hawk, according to the website, now defunct.
Ken, I tried sawmill creek but with 1000 plus pages of posts..... couldn't find a search engine there either. Any idea which forum it was under?
Guy that told me about them said he thought he had an old catalog with it in there, will be seeing him tommorrow and will try to post a pic.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

kweinert said:


> sawmillcreek.org / showthread.php?t=24267
> 
> Since I'm a new guy I can't post URLs yet, so you'll have to assemble that one yourself, but it's a thread on the sawmillcreek forum that talks about this subject. There's discussion of pros and cons and a mention of a couple of commercial ones and a link to a homemade table.
> 
> Hope this helps.


kweinert here you go.

Where are all the dual vertical/horizontal router tables?... - Sawmill Creek

CFW ShopCenter Tilting Router Table
ShopCenter Tilting Router Table - "It does so much more!" - Page 1


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, if this convertable table was a great idea there would be many companies making them. If you plan on building raised panels non stop then a shaper table is a better choice. If you plan on building a few raised panels then it is much easier to build a special fence to use with horizontal bits. This is less expensive than using traditional bits and it is far easier to store a fence when not in use than a table. Space is always a premium with the woodworkers I know. When it comes to making conversions I keep hearing Bob Rosendahl saying "Keep it simple because when it is complex you won't use it anyways."


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

It's not the same but you may want to take a look at the link below, the best part you can make your own easy without dropping a ton of money and still have the best of both worlds  and use just one router motor if you want too...

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html

But let me say if you want to put in joints like the the picture below Bob R. of the Oak Park came up with a jig that you can use on the standard router table to do it...and very well at that...

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

========
=====



jschaben said:


> Hi, friend of mine was telling me that he had heard about a company that made a router table that could be used either as a standard or horizontal table. The way we understood it was that the section of table that the router was mounted to could be swung up 90 degrees, putting the router in a horizontal position and used that way. He couldn't remember the name of the company but thought it was located in Missouri.
> Anybody have any information on such an animal?


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey John,
My brother-in-law has one of the folding (convertible) router tables and he likes it a lot. I can't remember the brand but will check with him. It is similar to the table in this pictorial.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi guys, my original post was more curiosity than anything. I haven't got room for much of anything that needs its own floor space. Everything I got is benchtop, mounted either on plywood or OSB except for the saw and that is a contractor model that folds up and hides when it isn't being used :sad:
I went over to this friend of mine today, we needed to attach my router to a new plate and he found his old Hawk catalog that had a picture in it so I posted it. 
Got a lot of good viewpoints about this type of arrangement though. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Looks like a very high price shop kart ( $900.00 dollars plus) WOW !

=======



jschaben said:


> Hi guys, my original post was more curiosity than anything. I haven't got room for much of anything that needs its own floor space. Everything I got is benchtop, mounted either on plywood or OSB except for the saw and that is a contractor model that folds up and hides when it isn't being used :sad:
> I went over to this friend of mine today, we needed to attach my router to a new plate and he found his old Hawk catalog that had a picture in it so I posted it.
> Got a lot of good viewpoints about this type of arrangement though. Thanks


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey John,
Stopped over to the Brother-in-laws, tonight, and his folding table is a Hawk product. He didn't buy the cart, the micro-fence, or any of the other accessories, just the table. I think he said it set him back about $400. He stated that it worked well. He builds and repairs furniture for a living, as reference.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Looks like a very high price shop kart ( $900.00 dollars plus) WOW !
> 
> =======


Yeah, They priced up with the Bench Dogs, Jessum and Incra. Still not that far off a low end shaper. 
All outa my league anyway so it all academic.

Oh yeah, price in the catalog was $649 (reg $899)


----------



## rlakshas (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi,
I own one of these tables. It's called the ShopCenter. I bought it at a woodworking show in Portland about 20 years ago. According to the assembly instructions it was made by a company called CFW out of Tucson, AZ. 

It works good but mine has been moved so many times that the steel table is not perfectly flat. I'm going to remove and see if a machine shop can press it flat again.

Take care,
Bob


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

How quickly we forget .... 

http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techni...py_Tool001.pdf


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

En français: http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Champy_Tool001.pdf

In English: http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Champy_Tool001_english.pdf


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

That table was designed and built by CFW, a small company in Arizona, They were marketing it at thewoodworkingshows.com for several years and I had considered buying one, but never did. A few years later CFW sold the rights for the router table to RBI Hawk who redesigned it and listed it in their catalog. I kept waiting for them to bring one of them to one of the woodworking shows so I could see and try it, but they never did. Then RBI Hawk went out of business. 

I've seen recent ads for RBI Hawk scroll saws, so it looks like they may be back in business. I just did a search and found their new website which shows all of their original products, including the router shop. See http://www.rbiwoodtools.com/ 

Charley


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" ROUTER SHOP RS-29 is available for $800 plus s/h. 

We are now using precision hinges which are an upgrade for the older units.

Hinges are available to upgrade older Router Shops Hinges are $29.00 per set. 

We have an inventory of American Made Router bits.

Custom insert router bits are available.

Sharpening service is available for your router bits."

======


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

deWalt still make one, at least in Europe. It's called the DE6900 and was originally designed for use with the Elu MOF96 (now called the deWalt DW615), MOF69 and MOF97 (now called deWalt DW621). That means it will also take a Einheil OF/808, Trend T5 or Black & Decker SR100 router which are all members of the same "family". The table allows you to route vertically (fine adjuster supplied), vertically (fine adjuster supplied), to convert your router into a lipping trimmer, comes with a trammel bar and a single Shaw guard (spring pressure guard - a more sophisticated version of the feather board)

Regards

Phil


----------



## johnsattuk (Feb 16, 2011)

Cassandra said:


> En français:
> 
> In English:


Can't seem to get the english version, tried fiddling with the url 

Looks my sort of project


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

If that's it what a joke ..

=====



Phil P said:


> deWalt still make one, at least in Europe. It's called the DE6900 and was originally designed for use with the Elu MOF96 (now called the deWalt DW615), MOF69 and MOF97 (now called deWalt DW621). That means it will also take a Einheil OF/808, Trend T5 or Black & Decker SR100 router which are all members of the same "family". The table allows you to route vertically (fine adjuster supplied), vertically (fine adjuster supplied), to convert your router into a lipping trimmer, comes with a trammel bar and a single Shaw guard (spring pressure guard - a more sophisticated version of the feather board)
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The DE6900 is nowhere near like the Router Shop from RBI. A look at the pictures of each shows this. I am interested in the Router Shop and have great faith in RBI, but would want to see one up close and try it before I buy one. Maybe RBI will bring one to next year's woodworking show. 

Charley


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

johnsattuk said:


> Can't seem to get the english version, tried fiddling with the url
> 
> Looks my sort of project


Twiddled. Sorry about that!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> If that's it what a joke ..


Said by a man who's never seen one, let alone used one. Bob, the item in question is designed for use with an 8mm plunge router, so it's for smaller stuff. Within their limitations they work very effectively. If you need a larger work surface I'm sure it would be possible to incorporate the table into a plywood table top, rather like an insert plate. The entire unit is die cast aluminium and accurately made. Possibly the other thing to note is the price, *US $80*. Not bad for something with screw fine adjusters for both modes and a Shaw guard

Phil


----------

